# Trivia 1/22



## luckytrim (Jan 22, 2019)

trivia 1/22
DID YOU KNOW...
In 2017, airlines spent $275 million on 350 million additional  gallons of
fuel to compensate for the additional weight of their  passengers.

1. What Gene Autry song plays in "Sleepless in Seattle" as Tom  Hanks gets
ready to date again?
2. What was the name of the mother of John the  Baptist?
3. In 1991, two British men by the name of Doug Bower and Dave  Chorley took
credit for being responsible for what previously unexplained  phenomenon?
4. In the USA, how is the number of electors to the Electoral  College for
each state determined?
5. Which new province or territory came into existence in  Canada on April 1, 
1999?
6. Did you know that waterfalls have ten "types" or  classifications? What 
type are Niagara Falls and Victoria Falls? 
  A. - Cascade
  B. - Block
  C. - Plunge
  D. - Meander
7. Which street in New Orleans was made famous by a Tennessee  Williams play?
8. Where was brick cheese originally made?
  a. - France
  b. - Switzerland
  c. - Belgium
  d. - USA

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A cubic yard of dry soil weighs about 2,000  pounds.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Back in the Saddle Again'
2. Elizabeth
3. Crop Circles
4. The number of House Members plus the number of  Senators
5. Nunavut
6. - b
7. Desire Street
8. - d

TRUTH !!
Moisture in soil holds it together and is a primary factor in  determining
the average weight of a cubic yard of soil, no matter what  components the
soil is made of. For instance, 1 cubic yard of dry soil  topsoil weighs about
2,000 pounds, while the same soil can weigh around 3,000  pounds when
saturated.


----------

